# CoD2 on Windows 7?



## Rampage1990 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey guys. I am trying to get Call of Duty 2 to install in Windows 7. It tells me "Class not registered" when I try to install. I tried to go into the file and switch the compatibility mode to run as XP (sp2) but its still telling me that error. Does anyone have any ideas on how to run it? Thanks.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ise 7 still in beta? if so someone may not have an answer since its a beta. um try as adminstartor, if 7 has that? i know vista does so yeah xD, try doing a google search about what class not registered means. maybe its not compatible.


----------



## Rampage1990 (Dec 27, 2008)

I checked on google, and I also have it as start as admin... :4-dontkno I wish I had made a duel partition for XP :sigh:


----------



## Rampage1990 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

not until Windows 7 is out of beta will this game probably work and since its in beta there's no point trying for hours and hours to get the game working.

do you have Vista or XP installed? use one of those OS's


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah until W7 is complete, there won't be official support for anything, especially old games.


----------



## SALALA (Apr 25, 2010)

Look.go to my computer, right click cod2 icon, open, search for SETUP and then click it
YOURE READY!xDray:


----------

